# Training a service dog



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Training officially began today. Training is divided into two separate sections right now. One part is just teaching him recognize the scent of low sugar levels. I'm doing this by getting a gauze that I put in my mouth while imwas having a low. For awhile I'll just feed him every time I take out that scent article, until he begins to show recognition when he smells that scent. Basically just a Pavlovian response. 

Second part is teaching him an alert. I am teaching him to continually nudge my hand with his nose. He caught on to that really fast, now we just have to continue for awhile until it's really solid.

Once he has those two pieces solid on their own, they will be put together. So the scent will become the cue to give the alert.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I hope you are successful! I find it very interesting what you are doing!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Day 2 of training, because my dog is such a smarty pants, I've decided to go ahead and just combine the two pieces of training, so I'm holding the scented gauze in my hand and having him nudge. The plan now is to only ask for the nudge when I'm holding the scent, so he begins to associate the scent with the nudge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - good luck with the training! 

Have you tried a low carb diet so you BGs do not spike then crash? I suffered from low glycemia for a few decades due to my 'healthy' diet of plenty of carbs, no fat and limited red meat - my system finally crashed into diabetes


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I do watch my diet, when I do eat carbs it is always paired with a protein. It helps a lot, but not completely. Exercise also makes it worse, I'm not talking lots of exercise, I often get low someplace like a mall where there's lots of walking. Actually once I passed out in a dressing room. Thank goodness I wasn't in a room, but standing in the main area in front of the doors. After people started shoving tootsie rolls in my mouth I had to be put in a wheelchair to get to the food court.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is so interesting. I always wondered how they trained service dogs for blood sugar or epilepsy. Thanks for sharing and good luck.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, very interesting. I am going to pass the information on to Bindi's new mom, who has serious issues with low blood sugar due to her diabetes. Good luck.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

What a great Idea to teach your dog and will offer you an extra security to avoid those stressful times.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Jodie, how do you go about finding a decent trainer?
I've toyed with the idea for a couple of years of training Tito to be a mobility assist dog. The autoimmune muscle disease I have does qualify me to have a service dog, and he's already rock solid on things like sit, stay, down, heel, you know all the stuff. Already retrieves anything he's told to pick up, etc. 
But I would like to do it *right* and get someone to help me, and all the people I've seen online are either thousands or dollars, or seem like scam artists.
Thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Jodie, how do you go about finding a decent trainer?
> I've toyed with the idea for a couple of years of training Tito to be a mobility assist dog. The autoimmune muscle disease I have does qualify me to have a service dog, and he's already rock solid on things like sit, stay, down, heel, you know all the stuff. Already retrieves anything he's told to pick up, etc.
> But I would like to do it *right* and get someone to help me, and all the people I've seen online are either thousands or dollars, or seem like scam artists.
> Thanks!


I'm not really sure, I know that here in Louisiana there is a service dog support group, so if I were looking for a trainer I'd contact them. There's probably something similar up there. I'm lucky that there's an OTCH trainer around here that's also a diabetic alert dog trainer, so I can get guidance from her. I've joined some online forums to help fill in the gaps and get ideas and support.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

last night was day 3 of training. I got the scented cloth out while he wasn't looking, and when I walked into the room he immediately ran over and started nudging my hand. Wow, only three sessions. Of course it's a long way from being fully trained, but I am amazed at how quickly he's caught onto the basic idea. My boy's really a smart cookie


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Jodie, how do you go about finding a decent trainer?
> I've toyed with the idea for a couple of years of training Tito to be a mobility assist dog. The autoimmune muscle disease I have does qualify me to have a service dog, and he's already rock solid on things like sit, stay, down, heel, you know all the stuff. Already retrieves anything he's told to pick up, etc.
> But I would like to do it *right* and get someone to help me, and all the people I've seen online are either thousands or dollars, or seem like scam artists.
> Thanks!


This is exactly why I trained Remy to be my service dog. I found that any trainer that you like can help you with this training. More critical for me was my physical therapist who helped me understand how he could help me and what to train him to do.

For example Remy knows to lean into me (to provide support) when I hold his collar a certain way we are walking. He knows if I am on the floor and need help getting up, to brace himself, stand sideways to me and once I grab his collar start to move forward. 

Once I understood what he needed to do to help me, training him to do it in a way that does not hurt him was critical. 

It took me about 16 months to train Remy - granted I was not as diligent as I could have been. When I was diagnosed my doctor suggested I get a dog but I was in the process of trying to adopt Remy, so the doctor agreed to let me try it myself. Overall I found it very rewarding for both of us and it certainly sealed our bond. 

My boy may make you think you are his very best friend, but don't try to take him more than 15 feet away from me, he'll stop you dead in your tracks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip's vest came in the mail yesterday. He's very cute. I ordered patches to put on it today.

I think I will also order a matching collar/leash/poop bag holder set to use strictly for service dog attire. http://www.cozycritter.com/index.htm Because my house just does not have enough of collars and leashes yet :uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

First week of training is wrapping up. Tonight when I got out the scent sample he started spinning in excited circles and his chin started quivering like it does when I have treats in my hand.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Your Flip is an amazing boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip has definitely been reacting when I bring out the scented cloth. I wanted to make sure it was actually the scent though, and not something I was doing to cue the behavior. So I put him in a stay in the living room, walked into the kitchen, rummaged around in the refrigerator, clipped the clicker to my belt buckle, and then went back into the living room and released him. He got up and completely ignored me, ran around the house looking for a toy. 

I put him back in a stay in the living room, got the scent sample out of the fridge, clipped it to me, and went back to release him. As soon as I released him he leapt through the air to punch my right hand with his nose (his alert)

Dog training is so cool


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip now gets a spoonful of food from a pack of cesar's. He loves when he can smell low sugar LOL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tonight I slipped the scent sample on top of my iPad. I walked past Flip, and out of the corner of my eye I could see his nostrils twitching. I didn't stop walking because I don't want to be doing anything extra to cue him. Sure enough he ran over and brushed his nose against my right hand. I want a stronger, more insistent signal eventually, but at this point I just want to let him know he is right so I tell him so immediately instead of waiting for a stronger response. We ran over and had a big party at the fridge with the rest of a pack of Cesar.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

This is fascinating. I didn't know they had dogs trained for this. I'll be watching how Flip does. My sister has this, has had it for 35 years. I always knew when she said 'talk to me' it meant I had to keep her talking to me until I could get OJ, cheese or chocolate into her. I don't know if that is what they still use or not, but back then it's what Doc had us doing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Today I started asking for more out of him on his alert. I ignored little nose brushes and didn't reward him until I got a really solid bop that pushed my hand into the air. I'm treading carefully with that, I don't want him to stop alerting because I'm ignoring him.

I've always noticed that my most severe attacks are when I'm active, not just sitting around. I think by measuring my blood glucose these last couple weeks I'm figuring out what's happening. When I'm just sitting down, I start feeling symptoms immediately when blood glucose starts dropping. The symptoms are more severe, but because I'm aware of them I can treat long before it's dangerous and be fine. If I'm walking, doing chores, etc, BG not only drops faster, but I don't feel symptoms until it's gotten dangerously low. So that explains why I feel bad frequently at work (I sit down as much as possible during work) but have never felt like I was in danger of passing out - I knew I was dropping early on. And it's why I have had so many close calls while shopping - by the time I felt symptoms it was reaching dangerously low levels.

Anyway, my point in sharing all that is to say I don't plan on bringing Flip places where I don't think I need him - work, out to eat, etc. But he could literally be a life saver if I'm going somewhere where I'll be more active, like shopping.

Now the challenging part for me will be actually bringing him out in public places. The training is the easy part for me. But I can see myself going through the entire training process and never getting the courage to bring him anywhere.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Flip will do great in public, so why doubt your courage to bring him with you? You are really do a very wonderful thing


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Flip will do great in public, so why doubt your courage to bring him with you? You are really do a very wonderful thing


It's not Flip that makes me nervous, it's the other people. Those who will look down on me for having him out, who will say I don't really need a service dog and I'm taking advantage of a situation. I know I need to just grow thicker skin but that's how I am.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I rarely see service dogs in my area - I wonder if that could be part of it? 

Can you maybe just be so proud of Flip and his training that you welcome the opportunity to help teach the public about how useful and varied a service dogs' services can be? I totally undertsand where you are coming from but it truly sounds like Flip will greatly enhance your quality of living in addition to being such an outstanding companion & obedience dog.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

This is so cool! Remy is a service dog to help me pick things up if I'm having bad day with my JRA, but I've always wanted to train him to alert me to migraines. don't know how I'd do it as I can't feel them coming on and I don't think he can tell...


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about what other people might think, your safety is much more important. My sister passed out when in another town standing in a line at the DMV. Luckily, there was a person from our village who knew her and called my mother. And, luckily the gentleman behind her in line caught her so she didn't hit her head on the floor.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I totally understand, and share your feelings.
One of the weird things about my disease is there is a lot of perivascular inflammation. Hence, I always have nice rosy cheeks. People often comment on "how well you look lately!". ARGH!




Loisiana said:


> It's not Flip that makes me nervous, it's the other people. Those who will look down on me for having him out, who will say I don't really need a service dog and I'm taking advantage of a situation. I know I need to just grow thicker skin but that's how I am.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Please allow me to assure you that people will most definitely say things. Most frequently I am asked if I am training him to be a service dog - "because you're not blind, you know." 

Depending on the situation I use it as a training opportunity for humans since Remy doesn't need it. However I must admit there have been a few situations where I did not handle things too well - and I got angry. But those occassions are very rare. 

I will tell you though - that despite the fact that most states do not require service dogs to be easily identifiable, I have finally given in and added a somewhat obvious tag to Remy's leash, in addition to his NYC Dept of Health tag. It just makes it easier when I am not using his bridge.

Reality is we are finally accepting the fact that we need help, and are doing something about it - that doesn't mean we are ready to tell other people we need help!

Keep doing what you're doing - it will all happen when it should.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Deleted because for some reason it posted 2X


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Today I woke up, ate breakfast, went and ran some errands, and got back about three hours after I had eaten breakfast. As soon as I let Flip in the room he began to give his alert. The monitor showed 69, which I think is great, low enough that I wouldn't be there under normal circumstances, but high enough that I'm not in danger of not being able to function (sometimes when I get dangerously low all I can do is stare in a stupor, knowing I need to eat something but not being able to get my body to do it). This was Flip's first chance to show me that he could recognize an actual live low. He's very reliable on the scented gauze but I wasn't sure how it would carry over to real time lows. I'm a proud momma today!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Good Boy Flip!


----------



## MTCara (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm new to the board, but not new to service dogs. I really enjoyed this thread and how solidly your dog is alerting so quickly.

What I wanted to address is your concerns about the dog in public. I have had a service dog since 2008. Taking a well trained dog into public is really not that bad. Don't worry. True, there are people who look at you like they are judging you but there are just as many who applaud you. It balances out. One bit of advice though is to stand up for your dog. I have had people literally tell their children to go play with the dog in a WalMart. I have had people saying "I know I shouldn't pet . . ." while reaching for the dog. I have had lots of "drive-by" pettings where they just pet on the fly in passing. By and large, I don't encourage people to pet the dog. We are there to achieve a task and not socialize. Every so often I stop and allow petting like my dog loves elderly women because his puppy raiser was an elderly lady it is just warms his heart to be petted by someone who reminds him of his lady, but by and large it's best to be armed with a quip phrase like "The doggy is in school today and when you are in school you can only listen to the teacher and not be talking to lots of people. I'm the teacher". The adult version is "I'm sorry the dog is doing training today and we are focused on achieving some goals". I don't want people petting the dog anymore than I would want them touching a wheelchair. I have heard horrible things like people knocking people down and kicking the dog, but I have never had anything really bad happen. My favorite is while standing in Walmart alone with the dog looking at photo frames a guy coming up and saying "So you're blind, huh?". When I said no, he said "So what's wrong with you?". Just practice what you want to say and how much you want to reveal. Don't push the dog too fast, start with off-peak shopping times and work up to busier stores or stranger places. Always be aware of if the dog is enjoying the activity or exhibiting stress responses. 

Anyway, I look forward to hearing more of your thread and encourage you to continue. Have a blood sugar alert dog is fabulous.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So in the first post I mentioned that I was nervous about doing testing on myself, as going into a low hypoglycemic state is what I'm trying to avoid. I went in today for testing after fasting overnight. I recall feeling lightheaded, then all the talking around me turned to fuzzy mumbling and everything went black. Next thing I know I'm waking up, flat on my back, surrounded by nurses. I have no recollection of the person drawing blood calling for help or anyone pulling me out of the chair and onto the floor. So that was kind of scary. But I got some glucose gel in me and then had chick-fil-a for breakfast so all is well 

That pretty much zapped my energy for today, so the only training we did was some stays tonight.


----------



## MTCara (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow. Please be sure to look after yourself, even though you were in a medical facility purposefully testing this time so that was an unusual circumstance.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I just read through this thread and I want to say how admiring I am of what you're doing. Flip sounds like an amazing dog, and how great that he can help you like this. 

Regarding taking him out I public, and what people might or will say--I hope you can get to the point where it's a non-issue. It's kind of like wearing a flag that says "I have something wrong with me." When I see people out with service dogs I think, "Look how that person is getting on with their life" (after my first thought which is I want to pet the dog but I must not!  LOL). 

Strangers can be rude, intrusive, just curious, clueless, and sometimes all of those things together. I hope you can let their issues run off you like water off a duck's back. 

I look forward to reading the adventures of Flip!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I always want to pet them but, as Outwest says, I must not. I have always been fascinated with them because they can do so much for someone. I hope Zuca can one day be a Therapy dog. I would like to bring joy to people and I know she brings me a lot of joy. I hope Flip will learn quickly to help you. Don't worry, most people feel the same way we do about service dogs--that they are providing a wonderful service to people who really need them.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Jodie, please be careful! I'm glad you're okay and that it happened in the hospital where you had instant help. I hope someone is driving you to these types of appointments when you have to fast. You and Flip are going to make an awesome team! My son came home last week from his doctor's visit and the doctor suggested a therapy dog. Like you, he doesn't physically look like he needs one. Now the trick is to find an organization who will work with him...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yesterday I went to do some obedience training at a building about an hour from me. I brought along one of the scent cloths. It was his first time doing any of that alert work away from home. I was a little nervous because it was also the first time anyone else was watching us (everyone in the building stopped to watch us), and sometimes dogs don't perform new behaviors their first time away from home. Wanted him to look good for everyone! But he did it like a champ, picked up the scent within a few seconds and started hitting my hand.

My mom is flying out to see her new grand baby in a few weeks. I think I'm going to bring Flip to drop her off at the airport as our first "non dog place" trip.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This thread is so awesome! I think it is great that you are training Flip to help you with this, I don't think you should be concerned with what other people think. Anyone who has something nasty to say about a service dog shouldn't be listened to anyways. I also think it is absolutely fascinating to learn about how you are training this - I look forward to continuing to follow your progress!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey Jodie, did you ever get the results of the testing you had done back in November? Did everything look okay?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The doctor and I weren't really expecting to find anything, since most likely nothing would show up if I wasn't experiencing symptoms, and I didn't have symptoms until they took gobs of blood out of me. There's another test that is given specificly for what I have but I'd have to find a doctor that uses it and travel there. 

The one thing that did come back from blood tests is high cholesterol. Doctor told me to get on a low fat diet. I'm already supposed to be on a low carb diet to help stabalize the blood sugar levels. Do you have any idea how boring a low carb AND low fat diet is!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like Atkins time!
I'm surprised that, with you passing out during the test, they didn't find anything. Sounds weird to me, but my medical degree is from a cracker jack box so what do I know????


----------



## tanyacook13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, i am training Lexi to be my diabetic alert dog( my second one), she is 15 weeks and does very well with cotton ball lows and has caught 2 lows and 1 high blood sugar today! The scent work is the easy part for most dogs, it is the obedience and public access work that takes the longest and most training. It sounds like you are doing well already! can i ask you who the diabetic serv. dog trainer is? I will be working with Scott Smith( he has reacttive hypo.) as he is putting out a new on line training tuitorial soon. 

it is good to see someone else training for this type of work! good luck, it can be done!

Tanya


----------

